# Van Jones Needs To Go!!



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive been following this Van Jones scandal, the President has this race baiting nutjob advising him, he is the Green Jobs Czar. Glenn Beck had a segment on this radical self proclaimed communist. I will attach the clip and I beg EVERY one of you to watch this, this guy is in the White House, he is also a big supporter of convicted Cop killer Mumia Abu Jamal and has spent time and money trying to free him . He also happens to be a 9/11 truther, someone that believes the Govt was involved in the attacks on our Country. Watch the video, call the White House, we need to stop this. Hes just one of Obamas advisors that we need to oust, but the things he has said and done are outrageous ,heres the WH switchboard # 202-456-1414.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgmwyfKuL8"]YouTube- Glenn Beck exposes Color of Change co-founder Van Jones[/nomedia]


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Watched that last night, White House was probably scrambling to put together some kind of response. Pretty scary to think this guy and others like him have Obama's ear...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not at all surprised that this is one of Odrama's cronies, i'm just disgusted and outraged that this is all happening in the 
*United States of America. *

*"Obama's czars are paid annual salaries of $172,000, and can have ten-person staffs.
*http://www.examiner.com/x-3089-LA-Ecopolitics-Examiner~y2009m8d26-Obamas-Clone-as-Green-Czar

That's $172,000+ for being nothing but a no good looting ex con scumbag communist "community organizer." Now, he has thirty-four of these, which is 5,848,000 of our tax dollars! Don't forget the 340 paychecks for their staff. Disgusting.

Here are 32 other Czars and their functions:
http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/29391/


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Today latest Van Jones;

*'We've never seen a Columbine done by a black kid'... *

*Only 'Suburbal White Kids' Shoot Up Schools...*

Video Link


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Off topic but not really...

The Obama Deception

The Obama Deception is a hard-hitting film that completely destroys the myth that Barack Obama is working for the best interests of the American people.

The Obama phenomenon is a hoax carefully crafted by the captains of the New World Order. He is being pushed as savior in an attempt to con the American people into accepting global slavery.

We have reached a critical juncture in the New World Order's plans. It's not about Left or Right: it's about a One World Government. The international banks plan to loot the people of the United States and turn them into slaves on a Global Plantation.

Covered in this film: who Obama works for, what lies he has told, and his real agenda. If you want to know the facts and cut through all the hype, this is the film for you.

Watch the Obama Deception and learn how:

- Obama is continuing the process of transforming America into something that resembles Nazi Germany, with forced National Service, domestic civilian spies, warrantless wiretaps, the destruction of the Second Amendment, FEMA camps and Martial Law.

- Obama's handlers are openly announcing the creation of a new Bank of the World that will dominate every nation on earth through carbon taxes and military force.

- International bankers purposefully engineered the worldwide financial meltdown to bankrupt the nations of the planet and bring in World Government.

- Obama plans to loot the middle class, destroy pensions and federalize the states so that the population is completely dependent on the Central Government.

- The Elite are using Obama to pacify the public so they can usher in the North American Union by stealth, launch a new Cold War and continue the occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan.

The information contained in this film is vital to the future of the Republic and to freedom worldwide. President Barack Obama is only the tool of a larger agenda. Until all are made aware, humanity will remain captive to the masters of the New World Order.

Now that the establishment has anointed and installed Barack Obama as president and the corporate media has heaped effusive praise upon this banker vetted front man, it is time for a documentary to reveal the real agenda behind the man billed as our savior and messiah. Alex Jones' The Obama Deception is just such a documentary. It reveals in the concise and hard-hitting fashion Jones is now legendary for, the real agenda behind the Barack Obama administration.

In a non-partisan, no punches pulled way Alex reveals how Obama is a bought and paid for creature of the bankers and the New World Order, a puppet for the controllers on Wall Street, inside the secretive Bilderberg Group, and the Federal Reserve. He exposes how Obama represents a continuation of the same globalist policies carried out under the George Bush, Clinton, and Bush senior administrations.

On The Obama Deception website you will find a high quality trailer of the documentary and numerous links to articles exposing the real agenda behind Obama at the behest of the New World Order. Please help spread the word about this powerful new film. Make sure everyone you know whether they claim to be a Democrat, Republican, independent or none of the above sees this film before it is too late.

The Obama Deception


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Theres no way this guy will be around come Tuesday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Theres no way this guy will be around come Tuesday.


Wanna bet ?????????


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

90 bucks?



Sniper said:


> Wanna bet ?????????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Wanna bet ?????????


Sure....theres no way that oBama is going to keep this guy around till Tues, when Congress comes back. The Republicans will tear him to shreds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Sure....theres no way that oBama is going to keep this guy around till Tues, when Congress comes back. The Republicans will tear him to shreds.


Seems to me he does whateverthefuck he wants to.......... juss sayin'


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> I'm not at all surprised that this is one of Odrama's cronies, i'm just disgusted and outraged that this is all happening in the
> *United States of America. *
> 
> *"Obama's czars are paid annual salaries of $172,000, and can have ten-person staffs.*
> ...


Heck, we could put that toward funding the Quinn Bill. At least the taxpayers would get their money's-worth, not to mention that they'd know where the money went and why!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Wanna bet ?????????


I wouldn't take that bet. He'll be around, but he won't be given any press coverage.

Dis-GUSTING and an insult to the American People.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gil said:


> Off topic but not really... The Obama Deception


Another Alex Jones fan! And I thought I was the only one G.!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I watched the bulk of the documentary a while back and thought it presented some pretty frightening ideas in a very plausible manner. It was well done and quite persuasive. Worth the watch.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I had to buy the book that they mention in the piece, _That's the Joint,_ for my daughter for one of her classes. Looks like I know what I'm reading when she comes home for Thanksgiving. I'll have to take a particular interest in this class & see where it's going. Although I'm not terribly concerned that the school is trying to push some kind of agenda. The course is required, but the kids have several options & my daughter chose the study of hip-hop because it's not something she is familiar with. I'm confident in the values & beliefs that we have raised her with & her ability to live by them. I'm not worried that they will turn her into a radical, but I am terrified that they could turn her into a democrat.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

One of the sad things is, after watching that video, the guy seems to have a genuinely nice personality.

Too bad he's such a danger to everything we care about in this country.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqIGNZWKskk&feature=related[/nomedia]

This is about Van Jones from Glenn Beck. Its about 5 minutes long and sums up Van Jones and his BS that he pulls. Included is Media clips containing Van Jones making a fool of himself.

Van Jones is scary and has NOTHING to do with environmentalism.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Good News People...the douche has resigned!! Awesome!!...now who's next...oBamas senior advisor who hired this guy and praised him needs to go. O and Snipe what was the bet for..


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Alex Jones is a nut! Good riddens to Van Jones, Now all we have to do is get the rest of the nuts out!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*White House Adviser Van Jones Resigns Amid Controversy*

Washington Post - Garance Franke-Ruta, Anne E. Kornblut - ‎1 hour ago‎
White House environmental adviser Van Jones resigned Saturday after weeks of controversy stemming from his past activism. "On the eve of historic fights for health care and clean energy, opponents of reform *...*

Video: Obama 'Green Jobs Czar' Quits Amid Controversy The Associated Press

Obama 'green jobs' adviser quits amid controversy The Associated Press


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I gotta admit, I was happy but a bit surprised, but watching ABC this morning (the one with George Staphanopolis) I was giggling at the 'spin' put on the whole thing by the White House secretary. Very polished and very non-committal.

The old "We're sorry to see him go, but HE feels it would be best, but the President supports him and..." blah blah blah.

"Na na na, na na na, Hey hey hey, GOO-OOD Bye":icon_hum:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I gotta admit, I was happy but a bit surprised, but watching ABC this morning (the one with George Staphanopolis) I was giggling at the 'spin' put on the whole thing by the White House secretary. Very polished and very non-committal.
> 
> The old "We're sorry to see him go, but HE feels it would be best, but the President supports him and..." blah blah blah.
> 
> "Na na na, na na na, Hey hey hey, GOO-OOD Bye":icon_hum:


 Dont forget the " Its the republicans that caused this" crap


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Alex Jones to me seems like a Glenn Beck on Steroids.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

American Thinker Blog: Van Jones and the Chicago Annenberg Challenge


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Good call 7 !!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Sniper..I bet they will really push the "fairness doctrine" now. IMO the reason this happened is because of Fox News and the few people in this Country that are paying attention.The mainstream media barely covered this and it would have got swept under the rug without Fox, the messiah already hates Beck and Hannity for not drinking the kool aid and reporting the real stories. In the end Van Jones is just another spoke in the oBama wheel, its oBama and his senior advisor that hired this guy,just a few weeks ago saying they are excited to have him in the Whitehouse and they have been following him since his days in Oakland. So either they knew this stuff about him, which they had to..and hired him anyway or they missed it...either way its another dangerous person that the President has in his inner circle advising him.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Wasn't Odrama singing the same tune about Mr. Wright for a few months before *allegedly* separating himself from that nut job???????


Don't be fooled. Obama believes all of the BLT (black liberation theology) bullshit that Rev Wright preaches. He had no choice but to distance himself or even the radical whites that elected him probably wouldn't have..........


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

and now he is gone


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The saddest part of all this is, NOW the American people are finding out who this guy is and what he's about.

I admit it, I knew nothing about him either, but it was the lack of knowlege and his left leaning rhetoric during the campaign that caused me to avoid him. Now, all those who thought "CHANGE" was real, are finding out just how REAL it is. Dammit.

And Charlie, ABSOLUTELY CORRECT! He may have done and believed (still) everything that's coming out, but it's the REPUBLICANS fault... 

...that, or as Michael Jackson once said, "Blame it on the Boogie!":baby13:


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Good call 7 !!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard that he still has a job there but the house won't say what it is. Either way, he's not giving up $172,00 plus Oprah style perks just like that.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I gotta admit, I was happy but a bit surprised,


I disagree; I wasn't surprised at all.

If they kept him, it would have dominated another weekly news cycle a la Gates/Crowley. They want total focus on their healthcare adgenda with Congress coming back, especailly after they lost the message over the past two months.

Getting rid of him tempers the debate and allows them to squash the controversy.



7costanza said:


> Thanks Sniper..I bet they will really push the "fairness doctrine" now. IMO the reason this happened is because of Fox News and the few people in this Country that are paying attention.


The "Fairness Doctorine" is one of the biggest enemies to a free state imaginable.

While the overt intention is to give equal time, the covert intention is to squash ALL conservative speech and ideas. When it comes to raido, since liberal/progressive radio is such a commercial bomb, radio executives will simply be forced to take conservative talkers off the air, and fill their time with music, sports talk, traffic reports, and other mindless yammering.

The only consolation would be to see how MSDNC will forced to give Olberwoman a run for his money, which is coincidentally why I think reinstituting it is fairly unlikely.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The Bolsheviks have gotten rid of Czars before, funny how they're now crowning them.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Alex Jones , man-o-man is he out there ! 


funny thing would be if all his s**t turned out to be true.

too bad no one got a really good look at osama before the public went off in a rage and voted this clown in to punish the republicans.

he's surrounded by lunatics and now he's the president.

Jimmy Carter can rest easy knowing this guy will take the top spot as worst president ever.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> Alex Jones , man-o-man is he out there !
> 
> funny thing would be if all his s**t turned out to be true.
> 
> ...


If it is true, then we did 9-11 and our country and everything about it is a lie.

The guy is a kook. Here's Alex in action:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-DoxqvqjxM"]YouTube- Michelle Malkin Attacked at DNC; "Kill Michelle Malkin"[/nomedia]

What a hero. "Kill Michelle Malkin" indeed. #-o


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> If it is true, then we did 9-11 and our country and everything about it is a lie.
> 
> The guy is a kook. Here's Alex in action:
> 
> ...


 Wow.

All that from the side of the political spectrum that preaches tolerance.

What a great job she did keeping her calm and staying away from these lunatics.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Did anyone else see _9/11: Science and Conspiracy_ on the National Geographic Channel last week? These people sound like a more lunatic version (if that's possible) of the "truthers" that they had on. If you didn't see it, watch for it to come on again. These people are unbelievable. They are convinced that steel can't fail when exposed to the heat of a jet fuel fire & that the pentagon was hit by a missile not a plane. They explain that all the planes that day were secretly diverted to an undisclosed location. I'm trying to find a forum for them. I have a few questions for them & I think it my be interesting to troll them & maybe even get banned


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> If it is true, then we did 9-11 and our country and everything about it is a lie.
> 
> The guy is a kook. Here's Alex in action:
> 
> ...


They love throwing around the term, Neocon. My sister-in-law used to love to toss it our way at family functions until her retirement savings took a turn for the worse and she saw the light.

Bottom line, Michelle Malkin should be raised up like Cleopatra for having the bells to report the facts and he, and every mentally ill aggressive freak like him, should be tarred and feathered for even buying the idea that the thousands of good American's who died on, or as a result of, the attacks on 9/11 were the brainchild of the Republicans.

Sure, there's a sucker born every minute, but as we all know, there are also some really sick f^cks in this world. Time for big gov't to ween the parasites and spend the money on building mental hospitals.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm trying to find a forum for them. I have a few questions for them & I think it my be interesting to troll them & maybe even get banned


I'm all for trolling this one...Don't get me wrong, I'm an ardent proponent of free discussion of ideas and that everyone should have their say. But when one cannot accept the reasonable foundations of obvious truth and logic that are necessary assumptions of basic converstion, (i.e., how can you argue with someone who insists 1+1=3?), there can be no discussion. Seeing that there is then nothing whatsoever to be gained, we should have a bit of fun.

Let the games begin...

```
http://forum.911movement.org/
```
Board rules:

```
Forum Rules
>>> [B]NEW MEMBERS:[/B] Due to continued attempts to disrupt this forum, a new [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showforum=81"][COLOR=#000000]validation process[/COLOR][/URL] has been implemented for new members and selected existing members. 
 
If you are [B]having problems registering[/B] at this forum, please [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=4972"][COLOR=#000000]read here[/COLOR][/URL]. 
 
_______________________________________________________ 
 
(Revised: 05/28/09) 
 
 
This forum was created by and for those who believe that the attacks of 9/11 was an inside job and who want a safe and mature place to discuss and debate why they feel 9/11 was an inside job without the fear of ridicule, or retribution over their beliefs. 
 
We ask that while you are here, you act in a courteous and respectful manor towards others and you abide by the Forum's rules, or you will be subject to disciplinary measures. 
 
 
[B]FORUM RULES of 911movement.org:[/B] 
 
([I]The following rules are for the entire *911movement.org domain. It is assumed that you have read and you understand the Forum's rules before you start posting here. Change notification of the Forum's rules will be posted [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=216"][COLOR=#000000]here[/COLOR][/URL]. New forum rules may be applied retroactively. [B]It is the responsibility of each member to stay up-to-date on the Forum's rules.[/B][/I]) 
 
- No insulting members, or their theories. Any kind of comments that are rude, condescending, snide, etc will not be tolerated. 
- No trolling (i.e. instigating, flaming, personal attacks, or any other forms of trouble making). Trouble makers will not be tolerated here. Members who have been attacked for an unprovoked reason won't be warned for attacking back, but please keep to a minimum, or you will be warned. Always try to take the high road first when dealing with insults, or attacks by refraining from automatically attacking back. Try to calm the situation and work it out like adults first without having to have a Mod intervene. Otherwise, report rule violators immediately. 
- No derailing/spamming threads. 
- User names must not be offensive, obscenely long, and must be unique to you (no imitating). 
- You can only have one account. Sockpuppet accounts will be inactivated. 
- Do not post multiple threads to cover 1 topic, keep it condensed into one thread. Multiple threads of the same topic by a member will be merged together and [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=3454"][COLOR=#000000]logged[/COLOR][/URL]. 
- No religious preaching. You may talk about religion/religions in relation to 9/11 though. 
- No advertising businesses, posting of affiliate links, or trying to sell products, even if it's your own. 
- Members who support the official 9/11 story will only be allowed to post in the [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showforum=71"][COLOR=#000000]OCT[/COLOR][/URL] section. 
- Every user has the right to be anonymous. Pushing someone to reveal their identity to you may result in a warning, and if it continues, further action will be taken. 
 
 
[B]InvisionFree's main rules[/B] ([URL="http://invisionfree.com/index.php?p=tou"][COLOR=#000000]read all of InvisionFree's rules here[/COLOR][/URL]): 
 
3.1 [B]Prohibited Content[/B]: 
Users may not post, upload, link to, or email any Content that contains, promotes, gives instruction about, or provides prohibited Content. Prohibited Content includes any Content that breaks any local, state, county, national or international law. Prohibited Content also includes: (a) Content that infringes upon any rights (including, but not limited to, copyrights and trademarks); (b) [B]Abusive, threatening, defamatory, racist, or obscene Content[/B]; (c) Viruses or any other harmful computer software; (d) [B]False information or libel[/B]; (e) [B]Spam[/B], chain letters, or pyramid schemes; (f) Gambling or Illicit drugs; (g) Terrorism; (h) Hacking or cheating Content for internet/online games; (i) Warez, Roms, CD-Keys, Cracks, Passwords, or Serial Numbers; (j) Pornography, nudity, or sexual material of any kind; (k) [B]Excessive profanity[/B]; (l) [B]Content that is invasive of privacy or impersonation of any person/entity[/B]; and (m) Hacking materials or information. 
 
 
 
[B]DISCIPLINARY MEASURES:[/B] 
 
If you break one or more the Forum's rules, the following disciplinary measure may be taken: 
 
 
- [B]Verbal warning[/B]. If we feel that you might not of understood that something you posted broke a rule and your infraction was quite minor, most likely we will tell you that what you posted is against the rules and ask you to be sure you've read and understood the Forum's rules. 
- [B]Written warning[/B]. If we feel that you clearly disregarded the Forum's rules, you will receive a written warning which will show in your Warning box when you are logged in. After two written warnings, you will be placed under suspension. 
- [B]Suspension[/B]. If you receive two written warnings, or if your infraction is bad enough, you will be placed on suspension. If you are suspended, you can only post in the Suspension section and there you will only be allowed to post related to your suspension such as defending yourself if you think your suspension was unjustified, or apologizing for your actions. Posting anything not related to your suspension in the Suspension section will result in you being banned. 
- [B]Ban[/B]. A member can only be banned for the following reasons: 1) Being suspended at least 3 times. 2) Posting anything not related to your suspension in the Suspension section. 3) If a member asks for their account to be deleted. 
 
 
 
[B]REPORTING VIOLATIONS:[/B] 
 
To report a post that you feel violates the forum's rules, please take the following action: 
 
- Use the 'Report' button found at the top right corner on ever post. PLEASE do not abuse the report button, or you will receive a warning. When reporting a violation, please copy/paste the specific alleged violation(s) and explain why you think it violates the Forum's rules to insure the Admin understand what your are reporting the post for. Don't just report the post. Failure to do so may get your reported violation disregarded. 
- Send a Personal Message (PM) to a [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=1578"][COLOR=#000000]Admin/Mod[/COLOR][/URL] about your complaint. 
- If you feel your complaints are being ignored, please file a polite complaint in the [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showforum=11"][COLOR=#000000]Complaint Section[/COLOR][/URL], but only [I]after[/I] you've done the previous two procedures, or you may receive a warning, especially if it looks like you're just trying to start trouble. 
 
 
 
[B]FORUM'S COMMITMENT TO MEMBERS:[/B] 
 
- No closing or deleting of member's threads (except for spam/porn threads). Threads may be moved to the appropriate areas or merged with other threads which will be [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=3454"][COLOR=#000000]logged[/COLOR][/URL]. 
([B]NOTE:[/B] If your thread seems to be missing, DON'T automatically assume it was deleted. Most likely it was moved to the appropriate section. If you can not find your thread, please [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showtopic=1578"][COLOR=#000000]PM a Mod[/COLOR][/URL] first before starting a thread asking where it went. In the rare instance that your thread was deleted by accident (or any other means), or was moved into the Purgatory section for becoming infested by trolls, feel free to start the same thread again.) 
- Admin and Mods are required to honor and enforce Forum Rules. 
- Threads/posts requiring editing because of rules violation will be signed with reason for editing by Admin/Mod. 
- All Admins/Mods are subject to the same rules as regular members. If you feel an Admin/Mod is abusing his or her privileges, please voice your concerns to one of the other staff, or file a complaint in the [URL="http://forum.911movement.org/index.php?showforum=11"][COLOR=#000000]Forum News, Complaints and Suggestions[/COLOR][/URL] section. You will not be punished for making a polite complaint about an Admin/Mod.
```


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I fixed this in an effort to clarify the rules and regs. for our readers in a rush.


```
http://forum.911movement.org/
```
Board rules:

```
Forum Rules
>>> [B]NEW MEMBERS:[/B] All members must sustain and defend the belief that black helicopters are monitoring their every move without the safety of a foil helmet. 
 
[B]DISCIPLINARY MEASURES:[/B]  
If you break one or more the Forum's rules, the following disciplinary measure may be taken:  
 
- [B]Verbal warning[/B]. If we feel that you might not of understood that something you posted broke a rule and your infraction was quite minor, most likely we will tell you not to do that again. 
- [B]Written warning[/B]. If we feel that you clearly disregarded the Forum's rules, we will tell you to thstop. After two written warnings, you hire an attorney to represent you at no expense to you.
- [B]Suspension[/B]. If you receive two written warnings, or if your infraction is bad enough, we will be angry with you and hold you hand while singing Kumbaya at our next M&G. 
- [B]Ban[/B]. A member can only be banned for the following reasons: 1) Never agreeing with our screwball beliefs. 2) Failing to attack Republicans. 3) If a member asks for their account to be deleted.    
 
[B]FORUM'S COMMITMENT TO MEMBERS:[/B] 
 
- No closing or deleting of member's threads as long as you agree with us and have refused your daily medication, which the government has designed to poison you because the Russians know that you are Jesus.
```
[/quote]


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Those poor people. Once again, I turn to TV for guidance and "South Park" had a terrific episode all about this issue.

It's the GOVERNMENT that is spreading the rumors (or was when the Fascists ran Washington, not the Social-justice-ists) so as to keep people believing that the Government was all powerful.

See, you watch TV and you learn things!


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

History,

i saw it. very well done. What you dont believe that all 4 planes were diverted, replaced by rogue planes that crashed and the last plane shot down with all of the passengers from all 4 planes together? that was the best one i thought.

also i like how the 911 truthers theorize there is this super thermite that the govt. has that burns through metal and took the towers down. than how the demolitions companies wont admit its existence because of govt. contracts that they have. im open to any theories out there but there was not one item during that entire program of significance that would point to other than what happened. that loose change koo koo was on there too. watch loose change if you want a good laugh. its scumbags like him that are just trying to make a buck off of 911



HistoryHound said:


> Did anyone else see _9/11: Science and Conspiracy_ on the National Geographic Channel last week? These people sound like a more lunatic version (if that's possible) of the "truthers" that they had on. If you didn't see it, watch for it to come on again. These people are unbelievable. They are convinced that steel can't fail when exposed to the heat of a jet fuel fire & that the pentagon was hit by a missile not a plane. They explain that all the planes that day were secretly diverted to an undisclosed location. I'm trying to find a forum for them. I have a few questions for them & I think it my be interesting to troll them & maybe even get banned


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I got banned there with my first post a long time ago,
they are a bunch of asswipes.


----------

